# mit Batch suchen und ersetzen



## DL8OBS (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Lösung für ein Batchfile, welches ausgeführt über den Taskplaner im Abstand weniger Minuten ein Textfile nach bestimmten Zeichen ("A" oder "@") durchsucht und diese ersetzt durch "0". Das Suchen kriege ich noch geregelt, zumal die genannten Zeichen immer an der gleichen Position (soll heissen in der gleichen Spalte, nach einem "=" oder "<") auftauchen.
Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Danke, Gruß - DL8OBS


----------

